# Nov 6, 2021- Calgary AB - informal meetup



## AudioGal (Oct 16, 2019)

Hi all, we are having an informal
meetup in Calgary Alberta at the Mary Brown Chickens parking lot on Blackfoot Trail. 

If you are in the city or can make it we would love to have you drop by and participate.

When i say informal, i mean informal in the true sense of the word. The event is about community building and just having car audio fun. 

The event is centred on Sq rigs as we really do not have much room for super loud spl rigs. 

For more info just drop me a message or leave a comment.

Meet starts around 10am and goes till the last car leaves 😁


----------



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)

I'll be there!


----------



## JohnnyOhh (Feb 19, 2015)

oh man! would looove to hear/see your door set-up in person, too cool. enjoy! (i'm in USA not close)


----------



## AudioGal (Oct 16, 2019)

JohnnyOhh said:


> oh man! would looove to hear/see your door set-up in person, too cool. enjoy! (i'm in USA not close)


It would be great to have some US folks up here for sure !!

I powered up the system on Monday for the first time with a basic amp install and unfinished (not covered) door enclosures. So a basic full bandwidth 3-way rig only. I will beautify the doors and amp rack in the spring/ summer when it warms up again…. brrr .

I am super happy with the results so far !!


----------



## AudioGal (Oct 16, 2019)

Bumping this forward as i see a larger number of Canadian posts these days and I want to make sure they get a chance to see this as threads get bumped to the bottom pretty quickly.

I also wanted to emphasize that this meet is not about having a competition system or the best system. It is about building community and sharing your knowledge, enthusiasm, style and system.

Completed and incomplete systems are welcome. My system is definitely incomplete and I will be there  This is a hobby centric group and not intended to focus on showing off only pro-builds (high dollar systems event) although please brig them by so we can all gawk and marvel! The large majority of the systems are diyer systems which is awesome.

All system builds are welcome from people just starting out, factory integration, mild custom and crazy custom, all is welcome and supported. Stealth builds and non-stealth builds, there is no judgement or expectation. Type of gear is not important only your attitude and spirit is!

We help, share information and bring like minded people together. It is a great chance to hear different system approaches and gear and there will most likely be someone that connects with your vibe.

It is meant to be an informal non-threatening environment high on fun with tired ears at the end!

If you can manage the drive or are in town, we would love to see new faces and builds. We have been having these type of gathering for about 2 years or so, maybe a little longer and we are starting to build a fun family feel community where nothing existed before.


----------



## AudioGal (Oct 16, 2019)

All, bumping this one up as a reminder. The meet and greet event is still a go for Nov 6th. 

We would love to see you there!!


----------



## Jheitt142 (Dec 7, 2011)

One day the stars will align and i'll head down for one.


----------



## AudioGal (Oct 16, 2019)

Jheitt142 said:


> One day the stars will align and i'll head down for one.


You bet, would love to have you and any other DIYMA folks that can make it out !!


----------



## Jayoohhh (Apr 17, 2021)

🎶🎵 BLAME CANADA!🎶🎵
🎶🎵 BLAME CANADA!🎶🎵
I'm Sorry I had to! I hope I'm not the only one that knows what I'm referrencing.


----------



## AudioGal (Oct 16, 2019)

----bump----


----------



## ryanstroeder (Nov 13, 2021)

Any more events like this coming up? I am new to the sub but would attend - cheers


----------



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)

Got one coming-up December 4.
PM me for details.


----------

